

Binary codes capable of correcting deletions, insertions, and reversals (1965) - TriinT
http://sascha.geekheim.de/wp-content/uploads/2006/04/levenshtein.pdf

======
spitfire
I love that people keep finding these old papers to post. For me the most
frustrating aspect of "technology" is the constant reinvention of the already
(mathematically) perfected wheel, poorly. We should look to the past for
wisdom before reinventing what someone wiser than us has already perfected.

Keep posting this stuff.

------
Maro
Lately a lot of PDFs --- even if not from scribd --- get the [scribd] postfix?
Is it because the original authors posted a scribd link and it got changed?

I'd just ban scribd links. I think HN readers can be expected to google the
title of whatever they found on scribd and post the original PDF or
(hopefully!) webpage.

~~~
smanek
HN adds a Scribd link to all PDFs automatically.

Scribd is a YC company after all.

~~~
Maro
Ah, the [scribd] part is a different link and it's added on purpose.

Serenity now!

